# Datenquellen (ODBC) Vista(64)



## Java@home (8. Dez 2009)

Erst ein mal hallo,
SOS ich brauche dringend hilfe!
Ich habe MyOdbc-standart-3.51.9 installiert und soll nun unter Datenquellen (ODBC) eine Verbindung einrichten, das ist alle schön und gut, aber wenn ich dann unter Benutzer-DSN auf hinzufügen klicke(so wie das bei mir im Heft beschrieben ist) erscheint mein Treiber nicht, dort erscheint ledeglich SQL Server Treiber und ich kann machen was ich will;(
Ich habe den Rechner natürlich neu gestartet!
Ich habe die Installation als Admin ausgeführt!
Und habe bis zum abwinken gegoogelt aber komme nicht weiter!!!
Hat einer einen Tipp was ich noch machen soll/kann???


----------



## Java@home (9. Dez 2009)

Keine Antwort???:L
Hat keiner einen Vorschlag/Idee:autsch:
Ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen kann:bahnhof:


----------



## -MacNuke- (9. Dez 2009)

Wenn du einen 32bit ODBC-Treiber installierst, musst du auch die 32bit ODBC Verwaltung aufmachen:

C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\odbcad32.exe

Diese Treiber sehen aber nur 32bit-Anwendungen. Willst du ODBC mit 64bit-Programmen benutzen, dann brauchst du einen 64bit ODBC Treiber.

Und willst du es, warum auch immer, aus Java heraus tun, musst du auch ein 32bit Java installieren.


----------



## Java@home (9. Dez 2009)

Vielen DANK du hast mir geholfen!:toll:


----------

